# Opinions



## pchunter1231 (Apr 15, 2013)

looks like we might finally get some rain tonight. Would it be best to start searching right away in the morning or wait until later in the afternoon tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Fish Guts (Apr 23, 2017)

pchunter1231 said:


> looks like we might finally get some rain tonight. Would it be best to start searching right away in the morning or wait until later in the afternoon tomorrow. Thanks



A whole nother day wouldn’t be a bad idea. Monday evening is going to be a beautiful day to hunt


----------



## pchunter1231 (Apr 15, 2013)

Fish Guts said:


> A whole nother day wouldn’t be a bad idea. Monday evening is going to be a beautiful day to hunt


Thanks, i was taking off work on Monday too. Been frustrating so far this year. I havent found one yet and only 2 non edible mushrooms.


----------

